

Open Source Ecommerce PHP Softwares - vishwak
http://www.9lessons.info/2010/02/open-source-ecommerce-php-softwares.html

======
yannis
I know that the English language evolves fast, but 'Softwares' should be
_Software_.

~~~
mooism2
I think it's a dialect thing. Judging from the words used by people with
Indian-sounding names on StackOverflow, Indian "software" = Western "program",
so Indian "softwares" = Western "programs".

